# Crate Brand?



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi!

two days ago I bought an extra large KONG dog crate for milo (who is 4 months) and the first time left alone he managed to get out  . it has happened 3 times now. He pushes really hard I'm guessing and one of the sides comes down. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good (extra strong) crate?

Thank you!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Save your money and keep the crate (I seem to remember the Kong branded ones are expensive) and buy some d-rings to hold the pieces together. You can try zip ties but he might chew them.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a midwest homes for pets crate - life stages. It's over six years old(got it from a friend). Some times I have a hard time opening it.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm surprised we have a Kong crate for Aspen and I didn't think he could get out of it ever.
We'll have to watch ???


----------

